# How can I achieve this 80's Keyscape sound using Omnisphere?



## ohm-ish (Sep 20, 2020)

Hi

This synth/keyboard sound melts my 80's heart.

The preset is "Duo - Hybrid Digital E.Piano 1"
It's a blend of "MKS-20 E.Piano 1" and "JD-800 Crystal Rhodes"

Does anyone have an idea how I could achieve that sound in Omnisphere? (I don't have Keyscape)
Or just something similar to that sound.
Cheers

It's at 18:11 time in the video.
(the sound at 17:21 is also great)


----------



## ohm-ish (Sep 21, 2020)

I guess MKS-20 (EP1 or EP2) is the basic sound I'm looking for.
Still looking for a way to achieve that with Omnisphere.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Sep 21, 2020)

I don't think I've ever heard plain Omni produce that sound, but it might be possible with a skilled programmer. The characteristic transient is an FM thing. There's a good tutorial of the principles here for FM8









FM Electric Piano


Moving forward with our examination of FM synthesis, we show how to create a classic electric piano patch in NI's FM8. This is the basis of countless




www.attackmagazine.com





For fun I just tried something similar in Omni in 10 mins, but honestly it's not very close to the gorgeous MKS20 sound. Anyone feel free to improve it!









Cheap Chorus Electric Piano.prt_omn


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com


----------



## AcousTech (Sep 26, 2020)

Perhaps just pick up Keyscape used? It shows up here now and again. In fact, I just purchased a copy that way. You may already know this, but once you have both you get this for free:








Spectrasonics - Keyscape Creative Library


The Keyscape Creative library is a cutting-edge collection of over 1200 Omnisphere patches specially designed for users who also have Keyscape




www.spectrasonics.net




And everything in Keyscape shows up directly in Omnisphere, too. Pretty nice...


----------

